# Weekly Competition 2014-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R F' U2 F' U F2 R
*2. *U R F2 U' R' F R' U2 R'
*3. *U2 F' U F' U R' U2 R2 F'
*4. *U2 F R' F R2 F2 U2 F' U'
*5. *R F' R F' U2 R F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' B L2 D' L2 F' L U'
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R' D' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D' B2
*3. *B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 L D' L D' B F2 L D B2 U'
*4. *U' F D R' F' B' R B2 U L' U D L2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 L2 U B2
*5. *D2 R2 U2 L' D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R U L2 D2 L F2 L2 F D F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' U2 B U' B F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' R B2 F L' B' R Uw L Rw2 Uw Rw2 Uw L B F2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 R2 U2 B' Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 F2 L Rw R' Fw2 F2
*2. *L' Fw' L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 L Rw D' R' Uw2 Fw2 R Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 L F' Rw' B2 Fw' R2 B2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 B' Fw2 D Fw2 L' F'
*3. *D B Rw2 D2 Rw R Fw D U2 L Fw' L R Uw2 L' Rw' D2 U' L2 R' D U2 B2 D2 U2 F' Rw F' Rw2 B2 U Rw' D' Uw L2 R2 U' Rw2 Uw' B2
*4. *U' R' B' R B F2 D Uw2 L2 R' D B F' U Fw2 U B F D' L2 Rw' F' R' B R2 D Fw2 Uw Rw2 R B' D' Uw F2 R' U Fw' D2 U Fw
*5. *Rw U2 F2 U' Fw2 Uw B' F2 L Fw2 D' Fw' F2 D2 Uw F2 D' L' B' Rw F D2 Rw B D2 Uw U2 Rw F' L Rw' D2 B' F' L B' Fw' Rw R B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Bw' Dw2 Uw Rw Bw2 Fw2 Dw' U2 R2 F L B Bw2 R2 Uw2 L' F U R' Dw' B' L2 U L2 Lw2 U Fw2 F2 D2 U2 Fw' R B' L2 D Fw' U' L' Rw F D2 L F Dw2 L' Uw' Rw' R' B L D2 Lw' Rw' R2 B Bw Fw F' Lw'
*2. *R' F2 R' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 L2 Bw2 Fw2 F L2 F2 U2 Bw F D Uw Bw' F' L2 Lw Uw Fw Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 R' D Dw F D Dw2 Lw B' Dw2 B Rw2 Dw' L Lw Rw2 R D' U Bw' Fw2 Dw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L' Bw' Fw F2 D2 Uw Rw
*3. *R Bw2 U' Rw' B Dw' Uw2 U F2 Dw2 L' Dw' L2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 U L' Uw' L2 Rw' R' U' L' F Rw2 D2 Rw Uw2 U' Lw' F Rw2 Uw' B2 Bw2 D' Dw' B' D2 B2 Bw2 R' F' R U B' F U Fw' U L' Lw B' L Fw
*4. *Dw' L2 Uw2 Bw' Uw B Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' Dw' Fw F2 L' Lw' Rw D L' B Lw2 Uw L2 Rw2 F2 D2 Uw' Lw2 Bw Dw2 U Bw2 Fw F2 Lw D2 Dw' Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw Lw U' F2 Lw' Dw2 U Lw' Bw U2 Lw' Dw' Uw B' Bw2 L Dw2
*5. *Rw2 U Fw' L2 Lw B2 Bw' F' Rw' B2 F L2 D2 B2 Fw R' Bw2 Fw' F2 D' U2 L' Uw Fw' Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw U' Fw F2 D U B F2 Lw' Uw Bw2 Fw L' Fw' R' Dw' L Dw2 L' Rw B' Bw' F2 L2 Uw' B' D' U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 3F2 2R' U2 L' U 2F2 3R 2B 2U2 L' 2L 2F F2 L2 2L2 R2 2B' 2L 2D' U2 L 3F2 D2 U' 3F' 2R F2 2L' 3R 2B2 2F' 2U L' B' 3R2 2B 2D U2 R2 B' 2D R2 B' 2F L B' R D 3R D2 3U L2 F2 3U2 U 2B' 2L2 3R 2B' F 2D' 2U2 R 2F2 2U 2B 3F2 2U2 2B'
*2. *D 2B2 R2 2U2 U' 2B' F2 R' B' 2B2 2D2 3U' 3F' U' 2R2 F2 D' 2U' B2 R 3F' 2U' L 2L2 2R F 2D2 3U2 3R2 3U 2U' B2 2U2 2B R' B' R2 U 2B2 3F2 L B 2D U 3R 2R' R2 D' 2B2 3F U' 2B' D2 L 2R2 D' 2L2 3U' 2R' 2U B F' D2 2D B2 2B D' 2D2 3U2 2B2
*3. *2D U2 F 3R 2R2 2B 2F' 2L' 2B' 2R' B' 2B' 3R 2U2 2F2 2L2 3R' R 2U' 2R' 2B' L 2D' 2R2 D 3R2 3U2 2L 2F' U 2B' 2L2 F2 2R 2B2 2R 2U 2R' B2 2B 3R 2R B2 D' B' F' 3R' 3U B 2D' 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U' R2 3F' 2L F2 3R' R D 2D' U 3R F R2 2F L 2U2 U
*4. *D' B F 2R 2D 2F' R' U 3F 2U2 3R' F2 L' B2 L2 2L' 3R2 B2 U' 3F' U2 3R2 2R2 3U B2 2D' 3U 2U L 3R2 D2 2D 2U 2R' 2F2 L2 B' 2L2 R 3F2 L2 3R 2R' F D 2D2 2U B L2 D' 2D' F2 L D 2B' R2 D' 2B 3R2 D' B 2L' 2R2 2U2 U2 3R2 2F2 D R 3U2
*5. *2R' 2D L2 2B2 2L' D' F2 L2 2R2 2B2 2F 2R D 2L 2B 3R2 3F2 U' 2F 3R2 3F2 2U 2B F' 3R' F D' 2D' 2U2 U 2L2 F2 2U2 U 2L 3U' B' 2B2 3R' 3U' U L 3U 3F' D' 2U2 3R2 2R 3U L' U' 3R2 U' 2B' 2F' D 2U B2 F R 2U2 2F2 D 2F2 3R 2R' R' 3F' F' 3R

*7x7x7*
*1. *D 2U' R' 3D L' 3R' B 2F' F2 D 2D' U2 2F2 3L2 3D' U2 2F2 2R2 2B2 3F' R2 2B2 3L 2B2 2L2 B' 3L2 2U2 2F2 2U2 L2 D2 L2 3F2 L' 2B' 3B2 2R 3D' 3R B2 2B D2 U2 3R2 3F2 3D' 3L' 2R 2U2 2R' 2D 3D 2L2 2R' 3B 3D' 3U' U 2F' 3R F 2U 2L2 3B' 2R' 2D2 L 2L 3B 2L 2R' 3B 2R2 2B L 3B 2F' D' 3U' 3L B2 3D 2F2 2L' 3L 3R' R 3U' L' 3L2 2R2 3D2 U2 L2 3R 3D' 3L' 3R 2U2
*2. *F2 2L' 3D' 3L2 2F 3L R' 2B 2F L' 2R B 3R 2D 3R 2D' L 2D' 2R D2 3D2 3U' 2L2 3U2 2U2 B' U 2R' 2B2 3L2 3U U' 3F' R' 3U2 2U 3F2 2F2 D' 2D 3U L 2L B' 3D2 2U U' 3L' 3B 3U U 3L2 2F 2U2 2B' 3L' 3U2 3B' R' 2B' L 2R 3U2 2B 3F2 D' 2U R 3D L 3B' 3R' B' L2 B 3R F2 2D2 2F' 2R' R2 2D2 3D' R' D2 2B' 3R' 3F' 3U' 3R 3D' B' 2D 3R' D R' D' L' 3U' 2U'
*3. *L2 2F2 3L D' 2D2 U 3R' 3B2 2L2 R 3D2 U2 2B D 3U F R2 B' D2 L B L2 3D' U' R2 D 2B 2D 3U' 2L 3F' F' 2D2 F 2L 3F 2L 3R2 3F2 L' 2L2 3R 2D 3U2 2U2 B 2D 3U 2U B2 D' 3D U2 2F2 2R R' B2 3D U2 3L' 3R 2R R 2F' D' 3D 3F 3L2 2D' 3D2 L' 3R' B2 2F2 U' B 3F 2U2 3B D2 2D2 3B D2 3L' B' 3D 3L' U 2F2 3D' R' F 3R 3D 3R2 2D2 U' L' D' 3U
*4. *3D B2 2B2 L 2F2 3U 3B' R 2F' 3L' 2R U' 3L' F' L2 2D2 2U' F D2 3B 3F' 2F 2U2 3F2 3R' 3F2 3D' 3R 2F F2 3L 2F 2U2 L B2 D' 3U 3L2 D' F2 3L2 U2 3L' 3R' 3U' 3F2 3U' U 2F2 D2 U' 3L' 2D 3L D2 2B2 3R2 3B2 L 2R2 3F 3L' B2 L' 3R' U 2B F' D' R 2F 2R 2D2 2B' 3F2 2F' D2 B 2L 2B' R 3U' U' F 3R2 3D 2U F2 2L2 R 3F 2D' 3D2 2R 3U' 3L 2R2 D' 3D' 2F
*5. *D 3U2 2U B' 3L2 D2 3R' 2R' 3F 2U 3B' 2R2 R 2F' 3U 2R2 2B 2R2 B2 2D2 2L 3D' 2R 2D' 3D2 2U2 3L' 2U2 L 2R 3B 3F F2 2D2 2B2 3R2 B2 3B 3D L2 2D' 3U2 2L2 3R2 F2 D2 3D 2U' 3B D' 3L' R2 3U2 3B' 3F' 3U' U 3B' 3D L' 2R R2 B2 2F 3L 3R' 2U U2 F' 3D2 B2 2F F2 3D2 2B2 3F D' 3D2 B2 L2 F2 R' 2B 3U' L2 3L R2 3F' 2L' 3L R' F' 2D2 B2 2B 2F' 3R2 3D' 2R2 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 F' R' U' F R F'
*2. *R2 F2 U' F U2 F U
*3. *F U F' R2 F' R U F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 L' F2 U R2 F U2 L' D2 U' B D' L
*2. *U2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 D2 R' U B2 U2 F2 U2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R2
*3. *F D2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 B2 F' U' L U B' U' F' D U2 B U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' R2 D2 Fw F2 Uw Fw F' L Rw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D2 U2 B F' R' Fw' R D' Uw L2 U Fw L U2 Fw L' Rw' Fw L' F Uw2 B R Fw' Uw2
*2. *B' Fw' F Rw' D2 R2 F2 U' L Rw' D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw' R Fw' D' B' L2 D Rw Uw Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw L U' F' D' U' Fw D Rw B Fw L R2 Uw'
*3. *Fw2 Uw' L' Rw' R U Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' D' L2 F D2 U2 L Fw' D U2 B' L D2 Rw U' Rw B2 U' B' F2 Rw2 B2 U2 L2 Rw2 R' D2 U L B2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Bw Lw2 Fw Dw2 F2 R Uw' B2 Bw2 Uw' B2 F' Rw' Fw' D Bw' Fw2 D' Uw2 Bw R2 D' Dw2 Bw F2 R2 F' L' Lw' Fw L' R D' L2 B R2 D' F R2 B2 L Uw L F Dw2 Rw' R2 D' B' Bw2 Lw Dw' B2 R U' F' L' U2 Fw'
*2. *Dw2 B' Dw Uw R' Bw2 Rw U2 Bw2 Uw B Bw' D2 L2 Dw2 U B' Lw' R' Dw B Uw L2 F' D2 B U2 Bw' L2 U2 B2 Fw F2 U' Lw2 U Bw2 Dw2 Fw Lw' F Dw Uw' U F' L2 D2 B Dw' L' Rw' R U Lw B' Bw U2 B L' Lw'
*3. *D' B' D' U2 L Bw' Fw' D2 Uw' B' L2 R B2 R F L2 D2 U' Fw Lw D Uw Lw2 B2 Rw' Bw' Dw B' Dw' Bw' Uw U Fw Rw Bw Fw Rw' Bw2 U B' L R2 Bw2 F Lw Bw F2 D' Uw2 B Dw2 F2 R Bw Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 Bw' Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 2L' 2D2 B2 2U2 U' 2L' R B 2L' D 3R' D 3U' 3F 2R' 2F' 2L' 2F 2D2 U' B2 2U' R D2 3U' U2 L 2F' 2D 2B 2U2 3R' D2 2D2 3R' D2 2L2 F2 2L' 3R' 2F2 D2 L2 2L 2B 2D' F' 2L2 3R' 2B 2L' U2 B2 3F L 3R 2D2 B' 3F' 2F2 U2 2L 3F2 2F U2 2B' 3R' D 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 3F 3R2 U' F' 3D' 2R' 3B2 F 2R2 R' 2B' 3R2 B2 2D2 2F' 3L' 3U2 3L2 3F2 2D' R' B2 2L2 3B2 R2 2F 2L 3L' 2B2 2U2 2R R' U2 3F' 2L' 3D 3B2 2D2 3D 3F' L' R' 2U L2 2L2 3L 3R 3D' U2 L U B F' U' R2 3U 2U' 3F2 L B' R2 3B2 D2 2D2 3D 3B' 2F 3U' U' R D' 2L2 F' D' R2 2F2 L' 3B' 3F2 F D' U B 3D' 2R D' 2B 3B' R' 3D2 3B' 2L 2B2 2D' 3D' 3B2 2D' 3U2 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R' D B' R2 B' F' R' F2 R' U
*2. *U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 D' L F2 D' F R2 B'
*3. *D2 U2 F R2 B' U2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 L B2 R' F' U R2 U2 R' U L'
*4. *U F D2 B2 R' U' L B' L2 F' U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D R2
*5. *F' R2 L B' U D' F2 L' F R F' R2 L2 B' R2 F B' L2 F2 U2 R2
*6. *L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 R2 B' U2 F D2 R D2 B' F U L' R U' L2 D'
*7. *U2 L U F D L U' R2 U B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2
*8. *D L D' R D' F R' F' B R D2 F2 R D2 L' B2 L U2 F2 L2
*9. *U L2 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 L R2 B' D' B' U2 F U B2 R'
*10. *B2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 R B L' F D F R2 B' F2 U
*11. *L2 D2 L U F' R' L' B' L F' U2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F
*12. *F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 B U' R B L' D L2 U2 L2 F
*13. *L' U2 B' D' B2 L' U' F2 D R B' R2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F' L2 F2 D2
*14. *R U R F2 D' R2 F R2 F U2 D2 F2 R L D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R
*15. *F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 R F2 D' B R D' B F D2 R' D'
*16. *R2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 B' D L' U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R' B U'
*17. *R F' D2 F2 D2 F2 L D' F' D R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 B2 L2 B2
*18. *L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 B' L2 F' R' B2 U L2 B' D' R'
*19. *U2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 B U2 F D' B' U' R B' D R' B D2
*20. *F2 D B2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' B' U' B' D2 L' D R F U
*21. *B2 U B' L F' D B' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 B2 L B2 R2
*22. *D2 B L2 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U L2 U2 L B' F D F'
*23. *L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F' U R' U2 L B L U' B' F2
*24. *D2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R2 F R2 B L R D L' B' U R'
*25. *B2 R2 F R2 D2 B D2 R2 F D2 B2 U R2 B R D2 U B R' U' L'
*26. *D2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 F' D L' R' U2 B' F L' B2 U2
*27. *L2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B L B' F D' R2 D2 B D'
*28. *B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D B R B2 R B2 L2 F' D B F
*29. *F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 R D R U' F U R' U' B R2
*30. *B' L' F2 U L B R U L2 D L2 U2 F R2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F'
*31. *L' D' L' F' U' R2 D2 R' B L D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2
*32. *R2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 B U2 R2 B2 R' F' D' B' R B2 L D' F2 R' U'
*33. *F D2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 R F2 R F' L R2 F D' R2 D2 R
*34. *U2 F2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' R D' L' R D L2 F2 L F' R2
*35. *U L2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R' D2 R F' U' L2 D L F' D2 U2
*36. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 B' R2 F R' U' B2 L' R
*37. *L' U2 R F2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 L R' D' F' D' L2 U' B F2 L' R' D
*38. *F R' L' U2 D R D L2 U R F L2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 L2
*39. *R2 F R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 R' D' U2 R2 B' U' R2 D' L U'
*40. *U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L U' L' B' F L D2 B D2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U2 F L2 B D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 U' B U2 B2 U L B' F2 D
*2. *B R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 R D R' B R2 U L2
*3. *U' B2 D U2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U L2 R' D R2 F' U2 B' D' U F2 U
*4. *L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 F R2 U' L' D R B' L2 F2 R
*5. *D' B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' B' R B' L' U' L' F D R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R B L U' B' F R B2 R
*2. *U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 D L2 D' B' D L2 R2 B' L R'
*3. *D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F' L2 R D L D' F2 D2 F2 U
*4. *B U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 R B L2 U' R' B2 R2 U' L'
*5. *U L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R F' L' F' R' B' R' D B R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' L2 D2 B' U2 R L2 D F' B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2
*2. *B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U B' D L' D' U R B2 R F' L2
*3. *U2 R2 D R2 L' F U' D B U' R' U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 L D2 L2
*4. *R' U2 F2 R F2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 R' D' B U2 B2 L2 U R F L'
*5. *U B U' B R U2 D' B D' L2 F L2 D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B L' B R2 U' F U2 F' D' L' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R F' U2 F2 U' F R
*3. *B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 L2 U B R' B L' D2 L2 B' D' F U2
*4. *L2 R Uw' B' Fw Uw F' R' B2 Fw' D2 Rw D' B' L' D2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 D Rw U' L2 Rw2 Fw L' B Fw F2 L' Rw2 Fw F D' L Uw' U' Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U2 F R F2 R'
*3. *L D' L' B2 R2 L U' B' R F R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D'
*4. *D' Rw' U B' F2 L Rw2 U' Rw' U' R' D2 U2 Fw F Rw2 Fw D' U' L2 D' U2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 R' D' B F U Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' R' B2 Uw2
*5. *D' Dw2 U' Fw U' L R' Bw' F Dw Bw2 Fw' L B' Fw' D2 Fw2 D Dw' U R2 Uw U' B' U2 F' D Dw' Uw L Lw Dw' B2 F D' U Lw Rw' R' Fw' D' L2 Bw2 Fw' R D' R' B' U2 Rw2 D Fw' F2 L' Bw F' Rw F' Rw' R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B L' B' R U L U R l' r'
*2. *R B' R U B R U B' l' u
*3. *R' L U' B' U' L B r' b u'
*4. *U' B L U' R L B' L l r' u
*5. *L R U L B R' U' R' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 2)
*3. *(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -4)
*4. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 5)
*5. *(-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U' L' D' L D R' U
*2. *U D' L' R D U' R' L U'
*3. *U' D U' L' U' L R D'
*4. *R' U' D' L D' R L U'
*5. *U R L D' U L' R' U' D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 28, 2014)

*2x2* - DNF 6.30 7.41 7.95 7.09 = 7.48 // Bad
*3x3* - 14.54 17.38 15.84 16.71 15.36 = 15.97
*OH* - 23.47 29.68 30.08 24.02 26.63 = 26.78
*4x4* - 1:25.37 1:17.85 1:27.75 1:27.00 1:18.02 = 1:23.46 // Much better than the last few weeks, I've been improving.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 28, 2014)

*3BLD:* DNF(56.05), 41.50, 45.61 =* 41.50*
*2BLD:* 18.32, 14.35, 23.74 = *14.35*
*3x3: *10.25, 10.53, (11.31), 11.15, (9.00) = *10.64*
*2x2: *4.96, 3.79, (5.06), (3.37), 3.59 = *4.11*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 29, 2014)

*2x2 : *4.65, (3.99), (6.15), 5.05, 4.26 = *4.65*
*3x3 : *(17.64), 14.18, 16.51, 15.70, (11.88) = *15.46*
*4x4 : *(55.05), (1:04.77), 1:04.71, 1:02.41, 58.22 = *1:01.78*
*5x5 : *1:54.15, 1:58.00, (1:58.33), (1:34.62), 1:53.40 = *1:55.18*
*6x6 : *(3:16.91), 3:14.74, 3:12.78, (2:59.81), 3:01.67 = *3:09.73*
*7x7 : *(4:00.52), 4:06.64, 4:31.92, (4:46.92), 4:25.76 = *4:21.44*
*2x2 BLD : *42.78, 52.48, 47.00 = *42.78*
*3x3 BLD : *2:43.94, 2:37.68, 2:25.69 = *2:25.69*
*4x4 BLD : *14:46, DNS, DNS = *14:46*
*5x5 BLD : *26:30, DNS, DNS = *26.30*
*3x3 MultiBLD : 3/5 (38:16)*
*OH : *(34.54), 46.50, (50.49), 42.72, 41.75 = *43.66*
*MTS : *(57.70), 55.34, (45.10), 56.43, 47.55 = *53.11*
*2-4 relay : 1:25.62*
*2-5 relay : 3:29.97*
*Clock : *15.03, 16.75, 15.27, (14.84), (19.51) = *15.68*
*Megaminx : *(1:44.89), (1:31.65), 1:40.26, 1:39.72, 1:37.34 = *1:39.11*
*Pyraminx : *6.86, 6.85, (7.46), (6.02), 6.94 = *6.88*
*Square-1 : *51.00, (55.58), 47.88, (32.44), 44.03 = *47.64*
*Skewb : *(7.68), 13.96, (14.56), 13.70, 7.78 = *11.81*


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 29, 2014)

*2x2:* 6.56, 6.65, (8.79), (4.23), 6.66 = *6.63*
*3x3:* 17.30, (18.47), (16.08), 18.37, 17.43 =*17.70*. Good.
*3x3 OH:* (1:06.98), 48.86, 44.99, (32.15), 53.06 = *48.97*. The 32 was nice but other than that meh. 
*5x5:* 2:49.38, (2:36.74), 2:46.12, (3:10.37), 2:52.64 = *2:49.38*
*Megaminx* 4:06.42, 3:54.38, (5:52.78), (3:43.41), 3:52.53 = *3:57.78*
*Pyraminx:* 7.48, 7.17, 9.66, 13.52, 10.66 = *9.27*
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 2:02.46 = *2:02.46*
*3BLD* DNF, DNF, DNF = *Another epic fail*


----------



## RK0213 (Jan 29, 2014)

*3x3* (17.47) 19.38 19.65 17.97 (21.66)=*19.90*
*3BLD* DNF 36.64 DNF=*36.64*


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 30, 2014)

*4BLD:* 19:08.31
*MultiBLD:* 3/4 34:42.01


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 30, 2014)

Skewb
1. 23.67
2. 16.97
3. 14.74
4. 18.00 
5. 14.60

AVG-16.57


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 31, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 6.42 (4.69) 8.94 9.20 (10.32) = *8.19*
*3x3x3*: (24.37) 21.27 (18.72) 21.00 21.26 = *21.18* 
*4x4x4*: 2:14.99 (1:45.45) 1:48.80 (2:25.96) 2:15.17 = *2:06.32* //Single PB again
*5x5x5*: 7:40:41 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* 
*Pyraminx*: (33.03) 32.78 (20.51) 22.38 27.62 = *27.59*


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2014)

*3x3:* 16.50, (14.90), 15.08, (16.68), 16.37= 15.98
*4x4:* 56.95, 53.09, (45.82), 58.73, (1:07.99) = 56.26
*5x5:* 1:39.56, 1:38.00, (1:18.17), (1:42.05), 1:37.67 = 1:38.41
*6x6:* 2:44.02, 2:44.05, (2:35.52), (3:03.48), 2:56.52 = 2:48.20
*7x7:* (5:06.18), (4:25.06), 4:36.37, 4:25.11, 4:26.90 = 4:29.46
*OH:* 33.05, (DNF), 33.68, (29.45), 36.69 = 34.47
*Megaminx:* (1:54.01), 1:54.42, 1:54.24, 1:54.71, (DNF) = 1:54.46

Some good singles in there. Happy to finally get a sub1:20 5x5 for the first time in a very long time. Lol @ minx consistency (then a pop).


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 3, 2014)

2x2: (4.02), 5.10, (6.15), 4.06, 4.14 Avg. = 4.43
3x3: (16.26), 18.82, (20.11), 17.68, 18.94 Avg. = 18.48
4x4: 1:10.28, (1:06.46), 1:08.57, (1:11.75), 1:09.42 Avg. = 1:09.42
5x5: (2:09.59), 2:12.85, 2:18.73, 2:18.78, (2:19.43) Avg. = 2:16.79
6x6: 4:23.58, (4:45.90), 4:37.61, (4:19.42), 4:37.30 Avg. = 4:32.83
7x7: 7:20.44, 6:14.21, 6:52.38, 7:15.00, 6:49.63 Avg. = 6:59.00
2x2 BLD: (47.93), 53.94, 1:13.16 =47.93
3x3 BLD: (3:24.29), DNF, DNF =3:24.29
4x4 BLD: 
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 28.80, (40.74), 30.93, (27.17), 28.12 Avg. 29.28
3x3 with Feet: 1:38.92, (1:32.43), 1:42.33, (1:51.44), 1:35.61 Avg. = 1:38.80
3x3 Match the Scramble: (1:17.17), 1:34.11, (1:38.24), 1:32.81, 1:36.98 Avg. = 1:34.63
FMC: 
2-3-4 Relay: 1:45.08
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:10.64
Clock: (17.62), 21.12, 18.57, (24.46), 23.94 Avg. = 21.21
Megaminx: 1:39.13, (1:29.60), 1:34.67, (1:50.76), 1:36.18 Avg. = 1:36.66
Pyraminx: 8.05, 8.44, (7.67), 8.95, (10.38) Avg. = 8.48
Square-1: 51.86, 55.18, 40.10, (1:01.84), (38.13) Avg. = 49.05
Skewb: 30.98, 30.54, (32.06), 28.53, (19.50) Avg. = 30.02


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Feb 3, 2014)

*2x2x2:* 16.015, (18.527), (10.436), 10.653, 11.475 = *12.714*
*3x3x3:* 39.001, 37.178, 37.191, (58.443), (37.007) = *37.790*

I obviously don't have a chance of doing good compared to others, but it's still fun to do. Didn't really feel like doing any other cubes, however.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 4, 2014)

Results for week 5: congrats to Iggy, Lucas Wesche and qaz

*2x2x2*(48)

 2.11 Coolster01
 3.43 riley
 3.67 rickcube
 3.69 Iggy
 3.76 yuxuibbs
 3.76 Tx789
 3.91 Lucas Wesche
 3.95 Neo63
 3.96 AndersB
 4.06 Lapinsavant
 4.08 antoineccantin
 4.11 Tao Yu
 4.21 steven123505
 4.29 TheDubDubJr
 4.43 cc9tough
 4.63 mycube
 4.65 bacyril
 4.72 bryson azzopard
 4.73 giorgi
 4.86 qaz
 5.35 CyanSandwich
 5.38 jaysammey777
 5.57 uvafan
 5.64 suushiemaniac
 5.66 Smiley
 5.72 Jaycee
 5.88 MatejMuzatko
 6.21 Regimaster
 6.33 LostGent
 6.56 thatkid
 6.62 notfeliks
 6.64 Methuselah96
 6.76 rj
 6.78 Mikel
 6.91 Schmidt
 6.94 Sidharth PR
 7.27 typeman5
 7.48 Bindedsa
 7.69 Gordon
 7.71 ichcubegern
 7.86 nikhil647
 7.99 ickathu
 8.19 MarcelP
 8.58 Mike Hughey
 9.53 patrickcuber
 11.59 ComputerGuy365
 12.71 QuinnHyatt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 10.02 Lapinsavant
 10.64 Tao Yu
 10.71 antoineccantin
 10.99 Lucas Wesche
 12.66 yuxuibbs
 12.70 AndersB
 12.85 mycube
 13.24 rickcube
 13.25 uvafan
 13.43 MatejMuzatko
 13.70 bryson azzopard
 13.96 giorgi
 13.98 TheDubDubJr
 14.17 Neo63
 14.42 typeman5
 14.50 Iggy
 15.46 bacyril
 15.64 qaz
 15.97 Bindedsa
 15.98 Dene
 15.99 Jaycee
 16.52 jaysammey777
 16.89 steven123505
 17.42 Mikel
 17.70 notfeliks
 18.23 ickathu
 18.48 cc9tough
 18.72 Regimaster
 19.00 RK0213
 19.25 CyanSandwich
 19.38 Smiley
 19.60 suushiemaniac
 19.71 Methuselah96
 19.81 rj
 20.08 ichcubegern
 20.09 thatkid
 20.19 Sidharth PR
 21.18 MarcelP
 21.50 Mike Hughey
 25.00 patrickcuber
 26.25 Schmidt
 26.70 EpicPowered
 27.55 Gordon
 29.13 LostGent
 32.64 MatsBergsten
 33.42 nikhil647
 37.79 QuinnHyatt
 40.35 ComputerGuy365
 43.14 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(33)

 39.74 Lucas Wesche
 46.72 Iggy
 50.15 TheDubDubJr
 51.32 AndersB
 51.42 mycube
 56.26 Dene
 57.38 qaz
 58.43 bryson azzopard
 1:01.78 bacyril
 1:03.73 rickcube
 1:04.33 yuxuibbs
 1:05.90 thatkid
 1:07.30 jaysammey777
 1:09.42 cc9tough
 1:14.19 Neo63
 1:15.39 Regimaster
 1:17.76 ickathu
 1:18.16 MatejMuzatko
 1:21.76 Mikel
 1:21.87 Jaycee
 1:23.46 Bindedsa
 1:24.72 suushiemaniac
 1:33.86 ichcubegern
 1:40.96 rj
 1:42.35 Methuselah96
 1:45.30 Mike Hughey
 1:48.36 Smiley
 1:51.58 Schmidt
 1:59.27 LostGent
 2:03.73 CyanSandwich
 2:06.32 MarcelP
 2:18.01 Gordon
 2:29.01 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:19.78 Lucas Wesche
 1:32.99 mycube
 1:36.52 TheDubDubJr
 1:38.41 Dene
 1:55.18 bacyril
 1:55.74 qaz
 1:56.77 Iggy
 2:13.36 rickcube
 2:16.79 cc9tough
 2:17.70 ickathu
 2:21.44 Neo63
 2:24.86 giorgi
 2:28.41 jaysammey777
 2:32.57 Mike Hughey
 2:44.09 thatkid
 2:49.38 notfeliks
 2:53.95 MatejMuzatko
 2:57.22 Jaycee
 3:09.79 ichcubegern
 3:28.32 Smiley
 4:24.03 MatsBergsten
 5:15.14 Gordon
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:22.69 Lucas Wesche
 2:48.20 Dene
 3:09.73 bacyril
 3:40.82 TheDubDubJr
 3:58.77 qaz
 4:10.75 jaysammey777
 4:32.83 cc9tough
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:45.07 Lucas Wesche
 4:21.44 bacyril
 4:29.46 Dene
 4:31.83 TheDubDubJr
 5:04.80 qaz
 6:45.59 jaysammey777
 6:59.00 cc9tough
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 18.65 uvafan
 19.09 yuxuibbs
 19.58 Lucas Wesche
 20.66 rickcube
 21.06 AndersB
 21.81 mycube
 26.14 Iggy
 26.78 Bindedsa
 29.28 cc9tough
 29.67 bryson azzopard
 29.99 giorgi
 30.67 steven123505
 32.21 Neo63
 33.44 Jaycee
 33.95 suushiemaniac
 34.47 Dene
 35.28 qaz
 36.58 jaysammey777
 37.30 Mikel
 43.66 bacyril
 43.85 thatkid
 46.39 Smiley
 48.97 notfeliks
 50.60 rj
 50.71 Methuselah96
 51.50 ickathu
 52.55 ichcubegern
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:10.43 Lucas Wesche
 1:38.95 cc9tough
 1:47.01 Iggy
 2:02.98 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 14.34 Iggy
 14.35 Tao Yu
 15.03 jaysammey777
 18.63 Lapinsavant
 20.35 Mike Hughey
 24.70 MatsBergsten
 27.37 CyanSandwich
 27.62 qaz
 28.41 Neo63
 34.61 MatejMuzatko
 37.93 Tx789
 40.49 Jaycee
 42.02 thatkid
 42.78 bacyril
 47.93 cc9tough
 50.32 AndersB
 58.91 Smiley
 2:02.46 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 32.82 Iggy
 36.64 RK0213
 41.50 Tao Yu
 45.58 mycube
 1:22.91 qaz
 1:28.53 MatsBergsten
 1:36.66 Mikel
 1:40.63 Mike Hughey
 1:47.71 MatejMuzatko
 2:12.38 jaysammey777
 2:13.02 thatkid
 2:25.69 bacyril
 3:24.29 cc9tough
 3:49.33 rickcube
 4:57.78 Smiley
 5:09.66 ickathu
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:45.23 mycube
 6:22.95 Lucas Wesche
 7:12.18 MatsBergsten
 9:40.67 qaz
10:19.35 CyanSandwich
14:46.00 bacyril
19:08.31 PianoCube
 DNF Iggy
 DNF thatkid
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:29.12 MatsBergsten
19:19.51 qaz
26:30.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 2:54:33 Lucas Wesche
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

12/13 (32:54)  Iggy
17/25 (57:51)  mycube
3/3 ( 9:18)  jaysammey777
3/4 (34:42)  PianoCube
3/5 (26:12)  qaz
3/5 (38:16)  bacyril
1/2 (20:00)  Smiley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 53.11 bacyril
 59.64 jaysammey777
 1:15.60 Iggy
 1:16.52 qaz
 1:34.63 cc9tough
 2:34.76 Smiley
 2:36.13 MatsBergsten
 DNF Tx789
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 57.80 Lucas Wesche
 1:06.90 Iggy
 1:17.76 AndersB
 1:25.62 bacyril
 1:29.92 yuxuibbs
 1:32.91 Neo63
 1:33.50 jaysammey777
 1:34.03 giorgi
 1:35.06 ickathu
 1:42.55 Jaycee
 1:43.98 qaz
 1:45.08 cc9tough
 1:48.09 thatkid
 1:54.90 MatejMuzatko
 2:17.25 Smiley
 2:31.50 LostGent
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:22.50 Lucas Wesche
 3:11.06 qaz
 3:29.23 Iggy
 3:29.97 bacyril
 3:55.43 yuxuibbs
 4:10.57 jaysammey777
 4:10.64 cc9tough
 4:15.30 MatejMuzatko
 4:41.35 ickathu
 4:42.67 Jaycee
 4:58.10 thatkid
 6:11.15 Smiley
*Magic*(5)

 1.02 yuxuibbs
 1.42 Mikel
 1.92 jaysammey777
 3.35 Tx789
 3.49 qaz
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.45 yuxuibbs
 3.57 Mikel
 5.24 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(21)

 7.75 Skullush
 7.99 antoineccantin
 8.88 riley
 9.30 Lucas Wesche
 9.42 yuxuibbs
 11.38 MatejMuzatko
 11.81 bacyril
 12.43 Tx789
 12.92 Iggy
 13.04 rickcube
 14.02 qaz
 15.40 mycube
 16.56 Mikel
 16.57 ScottTheCuber
 16.68 typeman5
 18.11 bryson azzopard
 20.01 jaysammey777
 20.48 Schmidt
 22.67 thatkid
 27.62 ickathu
 30.02 cc9tough
*Clock*(10)

 9.61 Iggy
 10.04 Perff
 11.41 qaz
 13.13 yuxuibbs
 15.68 bacyril
 15.87 Tx789
 21.21 cc9tough
 24.27 jaysammey777
 36.63 ickathu
 DNF Mikel
*Pyraminx*(25)

 4.01 rickcube
 4.67 uvafan
 5.80 ickathu
 5.96 Lucas Wesche
 6.06 Iggy
 6.65 Regimaster
 6.88 bacyril
 7.45 Tx789
 7.81 yuxuibbs
 8.00 riley
 8.48 cc9tough
 8.52 Neo63
 9.27 notfeliks
 9.56 Jaycee
 9.65 qaz
 9.92 bryson azzopard
 10.36 ichcubegern
 11.54 giorgi
 12.74 thatkid
 13.33 jaysammey777
 14.83 mycube
 14.96 Schmidt
 15.20 LostGent
 15.34 CyanSandwich
 27.59 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(10)

 58.82 Lucas Wesche
 1:36.04 Iggy
 1:36.66 cc9tough
 1:39.11 bacyril
 1:39.79 jaysammey777
 1:54.46 Dene
 1:58.04 mycube
 2:08.99 rickcube
 2:18.19 qaz
 3:57.78 notfeliks
*Square-1*(14)

 15.03 Lucas Wesche
 18.36 obatake
 21.06 Iggy
 21.48 Neo63
 31.56 rickcube
 41.43 Tx789
 47.64 bacyril
 49.05 cc9tough
 54.99 bryson azzopard
 1:03.22 thatkid
 1:06.65 jaysammey777
 1:11.17 qaz
 1:11.23 CyanSandwich
 6:31.62 LostGent
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

25 guusrs
29 mycube
29 okayama
30 irontwig
38 jaysammey777
39 Lucas Wesche
40 Mike Hughey
46 qaz
DNF  Iggy

*Contest results*

391 Iggy
375 Lucas Wesche
328 qaz
325 bacyril
317 mycube
278 jaysammey777
241 cc9tough
241 rickcube
232 yuxuibbs
199 Neo63
172 AndersB
168 bryson azzopard
159 TheDubDubJr
156 MatejMuzatko
152 thatkid
143 Jaycee
139 Dene
139 ickathu
132 giorgi
131 Tao Yu
129 uvafan
120 Tx789
119 MatsBergsten
116 Mikel
115 Smiley
111 antoineccantin
111 Lapinsavant
105 CyanSandwich
100 notfeliks
94 Mike Hughey
92 Regimaster
88 Bindedsa
88 steven123505
87 riley
81 suushiemaniac
70 ichcubegern
60 typeman5
59 rj
59 Methuselah96
53 LostGent
50 Coolster01
49 Schmidt
46 RK0213
39 MarcelP
35 Gordon
31 Sidharth PR
26 PianoCube
22 Skullush
19 guusrs
19 patrickcuber
18 okayama
17 obatake
17 nikhil647
16 irontwig
11 Perff
11 EpicPowered
10 QuinnHyatt
10 ComputerGuy365
9 ScottTheCuber
4 RicardoRix


----------

